

Show HN: Announce New Features to Your Users (with Pirates and Astronauts) - futhey
http://featurekit.co/

======
futhey
Reposting today to ensure I don't miss out on Kevin's offer to review some of
the Show HN posts. Thanks in advance (if you get to mine)!

~~~
edwinespinosa09
I like your product, I think kevin would too since he mentioned a "product
feature update" page was loved by wufoo customers.

It seems pretty straight forward both from an installation standpoint and for
my users. My question is what is down the road?

Are you thinking maybe about maybe different UI options to display the
"feature updates"?

~~~
futhey
Thanks! I think I learned a lot about product design from Wufoo.

When I originally mocked-up the interaction I imagined a second, slightly more
minimal version
([http://codepen.io/kidGodzilla/full/qdLRzb/](http://codepen.io/kidGodzilla/full/qdLRzb/)),
& the app generates a "dev blog" from your updates
([http://featurekit.featurekit.co](http://featurekit.featurekit.co)).

I also imagined it would be a bit like statuspage.io - You could definitely
create it yourself, but would gladly take an off-the-shelf solution if it had
good defaults.

I think I could probably keep adding equally-useful widgets if this gets some
validation from users.

~~~
edwinespinosa09
yeah i think your definitely on track with this, no sense in spending extra
dev time if the different UI's are not asked for.

I'll keep playing with it this weekend. I'll ping you if I think of anything
else :)

If you have 4mins mind giving me some quick UI/UX feedback on my project?
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10062700](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10062700)

~~~
futhey
Definitely. Thanks for your feedback!

